# HDTV Sat Karte



## Arkogei (4. Januar 2010)

Da es für meine alte Karte keine Win7 64 bit  anscheinend keine Treiber mehr gibt, muss eine neue her. 
Erstmal ein paar Fragen:

1. Gibt es eine externe die eine programmierte Aufnahme startet, obwohl der PC aus ist (zB.:PCTV Sat HDTV Pro USB (452e) USB DVB-S Receiver, USB DVB-S2 Receiver: TV-Karte Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de) ?
2.Welche würdet Ihr mir empfehlen? Kostenrahmen so 50-70€

Diese habe ich mir noch rausgesucht:
TerraTec Cinergy S2, DVB-S2, PCI (10543) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
MSI TV@nywhere Satellite II DVB-S2 PCI (S36-0800150-AH3) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
obwohl der PCTV Sat HDTV Pro USB mein Favorit ist. *
*


----------



## heavyman (4. Januar 2010)

So also zuerst wollte ich mal sagen das du die HD Programme die jetzt ab 1.1.2010 vorhanden sind nur mit einer Karte empfangen kannst sont hast du diese Programme eh nicht freigeschaltet. Das alles nennt sich HD+.

Etwas was mit dem PC verbunden ist per USB funktioniert auch nur dann wenn der PC an ist. Außer man bezahlt mehr Geld dann gibts vielleicht so etwas ^^.

Ich hatte mal so eine Cinergy DVB-S Karte intern und die war mir einfach viel zu schlecht stürzte manchmal ab oder man konnte keine Sender mehr wechseln >.<. Naja vllt haben sie es mit der Cinergy DVB-S2 geändert. Ich würde dir glaub ich zu der Pinnacle raten.

MfG Marcel


----------



## Arkogei (4. Januar 2010)

heavyman schrieb:


> So also zuerst wollte ich mal sagen das du die HD Programme die jetzt ab 1.1.2010 vorhanden sind nur mit einer Karte empfangen kannst sont hast du diese Programme eh nicht freigeschaltet. Das alles nennt sich HD+.



Wollten die das nicht so machen, dass es das erste Jahr kostenlos ist und es dann kostenpflichtig machen ?
Gibt es denn schon irgendwo einen HD+ Receiver für den PC oder wurde einer angekündigt ?
Die anderen Programme kann man ja auch so empfangen (zB.: ZDF), oder ?


----------



## heavyman (4. Januar 2010)

Ja klar ZDF usw. sind Empfangbar aber nicht ZDF HD. Hinzu kommt das die HD Programme dann wie ich gehört habe ohne Werbung sein sollen. 

Du hast Recht das erste Jahr werden die HD+ Programme Kostenlos sein und für die jahre danach sollen die HD Programme (am Ende des Jahres sollen es 15 Stück sein oder mehr) 50€ pro Jahr kosten was ich nicht für wirklich viel halte dafür das man gute Bildqualität bekommt. 

Bloß man braucht trotzdem so eine HD+ Karte für einen dafür geeignetet Receiver. Im Laden gibt solche HD+ Receiver ja schon für 180€ aufwärts mit der HD+ Karte. Humax und manch andere Hersteller bieten auch Firmware Updates auf HD+ an für ihre Reciever. Ob es das auch für den PC gibt das weiß ich nicht, da müsste man sich informieren aber auch wenn es dies für den PC gibt wird dies nicht unter 150€ verfübar sein.

MfG Marcel


----------



## Low (4. Januar 2010)

heavyman schrieb:


> Ja klar ZDF usw. sind Empfangbar aber nicht ZDF HD. Hinzu kommt das die HD Programme dann wie ich gehört habe ohne Werbung sein sollen.
> 
> Du hast Recht das erste Jahr werden die HD+ Programme Kostenlos sein und für die jahre danach sollen die HD Programme (am Ende des Jahres sollen es 15 Stück sein oder mehr) 50€ pro Jahr kosten was ich nicht für wirklich viel halte dafür das man gute Bildqualität bekommt.
> 
> MfG Marcel




50€ pro Haushalt oder pro Gerät?


----------



## heavyman (4. Januar 2010)

Pro Reciever, also pro Gerät.

Jeder Fernseher der HD+ Empfangen soll brauch ja solch eine Karte.


----------



## Arkogei (4. Januar 2010)

heavyman schrieb:


> Ob es das auch für den PC gibt das weiß ich nicht, da müsste man sich informieren aber auch wenn es dies für den PC gibt wird dies nicht unter 150€ verfübar sein.
> 
> MfG Marcel



150€ sind mir momentan aber etwas zu viel, dann kaufe ich mir halt übergangsweise eine SDTV Karte, was gibts denn da so empfehlenswertes ?
Was ist mit der KNC ONE TV-Star DVB-S, PCI (12154) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland ?


----------



## heavyman (4. Januar 2010)

Da gibt es eigentlich nicht viel falsch zu machen. Eigentlich sind alle die du aufgelistet hast auch zu gebrauchen.

Achte nur darauf das sie Timeshifting haben und ansonsten guck dir Testberichte an und goole deine Favoriten einmal ob es keine Probleme gibt die dem ein oder anderen schon geschehen sind ^^. Und achte darauf das es auchschon für Windows 7 Ready ist 

MfG Marcel


----------



## Arkogei (4. Januar 2010)

Es wird wahrscheinlich die hier KNC ONE TV-Star DVB-S, PCI (12154) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland. Für die gibt es auch Win 7 Treiber. Aber die hat nur DVB-S und das neue DVB-S 2 ist doch für HDTV aber da steht trotzdem HDTV (MPEG2) dran. Da bin ich jetzt ein wenig verwirrt.


----------



## feivel (4. Januar 2010)

Technisat SkyStar 2 DVB-S PC TV Karte inkl.: Amazon.de: Elektronik

gibt win7 dafür, als sdtv karte völlig ausreichend...setz die selbst ein, eins live festival hd konnt ich aber auch erfolgreich testen


----------



## rebel4life (4. Januar 2010)

Tevii S660. Die ÖR kannst du damit problemlos in HD anschauen. Das von den privaten sollte man aber eh boykottieren.


----------



## fabs (7. Februar 2010)

Hauppauge WinTV Nova HD-S2 + DVBViewer

Meistens sind die TV-Karten garnicht so schlecht, allerdings ist die Software vermurkst. Probiert mal DVBViewer aus, ist echt genial was man da alles mit machen kann.


----------



## feivel (9. Februar 2010)

fabs schrieb:


> Hauppauge WinTV Nova HD-S2 + DVBViewer
> 
> Meistens sind die TV-Karten garnicht so schlecht, allerdings ist die Software vermurkst. Probiert mal DVBViewer aus, ist echt genial was man da alles mit machen kann.




da sagst du jetzt nichts falsches..allerdings sind die freeware alternativen auch nicht sooo prickelnd


----------



## Dragonix (9. Februar 2010)

>Ja klar ZDF usw. sind Empfangbar aber nicht ZDF HD. Hinzu kommt das die HD Programme dann wie ich gehört habe ohne Werbung sein sollen.
Nur als richtigstellung: Das Erste ZDF HD, arte HD, anixe hd und BBC HD (solang deine Schüssel auf 28,2 zeigt) sind *frei empfangbar*. Kein HD+ mist.
Jetzt der Subjektivere Teil: HD+ ist die reinste Abzocke und der größte DRM Rotz der mir je begegnet ist. Überspringen von Werbepausen bei aufnahmen? Geht - je nach Sender - nicht, falls aufnahmen überhaupt erlaubt sind - je nach Sender. Die Aufnahmen sind - je nach Sender/ung - zeitlich begrenzt, d.h. zum Beispiel nur 2 Tage lang anschaubar. Aufnahmen können - je nach Sender - nicht weitergegeben werden. Wer das Will - bitte, ich halt keinen davon ab... Ob die Qualität aber sooo gut ist, sollte man vorher mal in diversen Foren erfragen.. wär nicht das erste mal das wieder bei der Bandbreite gegeizt wird, Discovery HD Qualität (heißt der noch so?) ist aber vermutlich nicht zu erwarten...
HD+ hat WENIG mit HD-Empfang zu tun, sondern stellt also eigentlich nur eine (DRM) Plattform dar.

Oopps.. rebel4life hat sowas in der Richtung schon geschrieben..


----------



## Chris (11. Februar 2010)

also ich hab seit ca.3 wochen diese tv lösungALTERNATE - ENTERTAINMENT - Empfangstechnik - TV-Karten - Kabel (DVB-C) - TechniSat CableStar Combo HD CI für mein rechner.funzt super unter vista x64.
in hd empfange ich anixe hd,arte hd,servus tv,einsfestival hd und ab morgen ard und zdf hd,das sie dann frei geschaltet werden...das ganze läuft mit dem dvb viewer pro

EDIT:von dem HD+ kram lass ich auch die finger,das programm wird dadurch auch nicht besser.im gegenteil,da sieht man noch besser was so für mist im tv läuft


----------



## Arkogei (11. Februar 2010)

Also ich hab mir schon länger die KNC One TV Star dür 25€ gebraucht bei Amazon gekauft und funktioniert alles. Schauen tu ich mit Windows Media Center. Bloß die HD Sender funktionieren irgendwie nicht obwohl:   Darstellung von SDTV und HDTV im MPEG-2-Standard.


----------



## Dragonix (15. März 2010)

Arkogei schrieb:


> Also ich hab mir schon länger die KNC One TV Star dür 25€ gebraucht bei Amazon gekauft und funktioniert alles. Schauen tu ich mit Windows Media Center. Bloß die HD Sender funktionieren irgendwie nicht obwohl:   Darstellung von SDTV und HDTV im MPEG-2-Standard.



Diese Karte kann nur DVB-S empfangen, die meisten HD Sender strahlen aber in DVB-S2 aus. Der letzte Satz heißt also eigentlich garnichts, denn solang in DVB-S ausgestrahlt wird könnte die Karte (entsprechende !Software! vorausgesetzt) sogar xvid anzeigen. Du kannst mit DVB-S Karten ja sogar reine Datenübertragung machen (wenn auch nur in eine Richtung --> Empfangen). Einsfestival HD sollte aber trotzdem gehen (falls den die Software nicht darstellen kann, dann mal Alternativsoftware ausprobieren), da der in DVB-S ausgestrahlt wird.


----------



## Arkogei (15. März 2010)

Hab mir schon gedacht, dass es an sowas liegt. Ist aber nicht so schlimm. Soweit ich weiß gibts ja eh noch keine HD+ Karte für den PC (oder?), was man ja eigentlich braucht wenn man man HD gucken will.


----------



## rebel4life (15. März 2010)

HD+ ist auch ein Schmarren und hat nichts mit DVB-S2 zu tun.

HD+ braucht man nur für so Kommerzkram wie Pro7, die ÖR kann man auch so empfangen.


----------



## Arkogei (15. März 2010)

Das weiß ich schon. Und ob das sinnvoll ist oder nicht sei mal dahingestellt. Ich wollte damit nur sagen, dass es sich nicht wirklich lohnt jetzt noch eine DVB-S2 Karte zu kaufen. So viele HD Programme außer die ProSieben Gruppe gibt es ja nicht, oder ? Spontan fällt mir nur Anixe HD ein. Kann man bei HD+ eigentlich noch ganz normal aufnehmen ? Hab da was gehört, dass das nicht mehr geht.


----------



## rebel4life (15. März 2010)

Arte bringt des öfteren interessante Sendungen (meist erst zu später Stund, nicht zu verwechseln mit dem DSF Nachtprogramm).

ZDF und ARD sind ganz nett, letztens haben se auch wieder ne einigermaßene Musikshow produziert in Kooperation mit Pro7, wobei mich sowas nicht interessiert, aber es wäre auf jeden Fall wesentlich anspruchsvoller als wie DSDS gewesen, aber die Einschaltquoten sprechen leider eine andere Sprache.


----------



## Arkogei (15. März 2010)

Ich tu meistens eh nur irgendwelche Spielfilme aufhehmen und wenn ich HD will hol ich mir ne BluRay . Für 25€ war die Karte meiner Meinung nach nicht zu teuer.


----------



## feivel (16. März 2010)

ich hab auch nur eine dvb-s karte. (kannte mich hier vorher nicht aus, und hab mir eine technisat skystar 2 karte gekauft, bin dennoch zufrieden, für die funktion als videorecorder reicht sie mir.
wenn ich irgendwann auf hdtv doch noch umsteige, werd ich allerdings eh lieber einen receiver nehmen.


----------



## fabs (21. Mai 2010)

HD+ ist schrott! Boykottiert den Scheiß. Der Sender kann festlegen, ob man Aufnehmen/TimeShiften kann und falls ersteres erlaubt ist, kann sogar die "Haltbarkeit" der Aufnahme bestimmt werden! Kann also sein dass nach 5 Tagen eure Aufnahme einfach gelöscht ist. 
Dazu kommt noch, dass bei dem vermeintlichen Pay-TV immernoch Werbung en masse enthalten ist.
Und das ganze dann noch in grausigem 1080i, das ohne gescheites VA-Deinterlacing eh nciht zu gebrauchen ist. An Blu-Ray-Qualität kommt man eh nie ran bei HDTV.

Nochwas: HD+ wird es nie für Fernsehkarten geben, wäre viel zu leicht knackbar am PC.


----------

